# Green Trainer/Green Horse



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, to be honest it would be best to start out with a broke horse to get back into it and then get an unbroken foal.
I got Hunter as a 3 year old and he was pretty much un-trained. I picked it up quickly and did a good job IMO. I had Scooter before that though who I got when he was 20. He taught me LOTS of things!
It can be done but as you said you don't want to do it wrong either.. I think working with a trainer is a really good idea if you do go ahead with it and I think it will help that you have done a lot of reading and such...

If it were me, I'd say get an older one and learn first. Maybe try to teach the horse a new trick or something to get a feel for how it all works and then go ahead a little later with the foal. I know it's tough to wait but in the long run it would be worth it I think. Good Luck!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I think that you do need some hands on experience too. You can't learn 'feel' from books & vids. Working with a *good* trainer is a great idea & there's no reason you can't start that before getting a foal. Why not ask to do some 'work experience' with one?

But starting with a foal, apart from needing to desensitise it for hoofcare & the likes ASAP, you can take your time & avoid teaching it stuff you're not confident about until you become more experienced. 

If you haven't already studied 'clicker training', I highly recommend it. Don't get hung up on the clicker & food treats - while there's nothing wrong & lots good about these 'tools', they're optional - it's the principles that are the important things to learn. These are sound behavioural psychology principles & are universally effective, no matter what the species(yes, even for husbands!<G>). "Don't Shoot The Dog" by Karen Pryor is one great book on the subject.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

Loosie, that was my thought on the subject. If I am getting a foal, there is time to learn and grow together, especially with a trainer watching to make sure I am progressing the right way. I take riding lessons 2 to 3 times a week, and I am sure that by the time I am ready to actually get a foal I will be better adjusted for training one. And by the time he is ready to be ridden, I will be a much better rider.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

If you are working with a trainer then go ahead and get a foal!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Personally it is a bad idea. 1,2,3 years of riding and a hugh amount of reading and/or DVDs will not give you the insight to properly train a foal. Training a horse takes an understanding of the horse, not reacting to him but knowing why he's doing what he's doing and predicting his next move before he knows himself what he's going to do.

Learn to ride, help out at the barn, be an apprentice to a trainer, work with many many horses. Any mistakes you make can be with that horse for life.

Have people done it? Sure, but look on the forum and see how many first time people have trouble with horses they are "training". Do trainers have trouble too? Of course but not only are they minimal, they know what to do for the most part. A new horseman just will not see the signs that only experience will see.

I'm not trying to discourage you but pointing out the reality not the romance of bonding with a foal as a first training attempt.

Anyway that's my 2 cents.

(still can't get the cents symbol)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

It has always been my opinion that Green+Green=Black&Blue. 
I honestly have yet to see a green rider get a green horse and not have major problems.
I know it's a fantasy of most horsepeople to get a foal and have an "unbreakable bond" and learn together, sadly that is rarely the truth.
Foals test you, constantly. They play and try to be the "top dog" in the herd. 
With a youngster, you have to be very consistant and know instinctively what to do in certain situations. You have to know how to react and when to react, and be completely consistant. 
The problem is, beginners make tons of mistakes - which is absolutely fine and normal and great, we learn from mistakes... however young horses don't deal well with mistakes; what they need is a seasoned rider and handler that knows what they're doing to get the basics done. 
I honestly recommend that a green rider get a more experienced horse. That way you learn from a horse that knows not to over-react if you make a mistake. Well broke horses are worth their weight in gold.
Another point I thought I'd bring up is, well, with young horses you tend to hit the dirt a LOT more than with a seasoned horse. With a young horse, you're doing everything with them for the first time; you can never be too sure how they'll react. Could you handle that, honestly? A lot of people can't, especially beginner riders. 
I am being completely frank, I know... learn from an older horse first, then by all means go and get your dream foal... but please don't let it be your first horse 

Best of luck.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm always divided about this.

Everyone always has a dream about bringing home the cute little foal and then training it when it gets older--but training a foal is not like it seems. They don't tell you that when you first cinch up some foals, no matter how slow you take it, they buck and bronc and ram into fences. They don't tell you that in your first 60 to 90 days of riding, they can buck, rear, and bolt for almost no reason. Training a 2/3/4 year old to ride is difficult and requires an excellent seat, just for the fact that that baby will be giving you TONS of opportunities to let you meet the grass.

I've met lots of good riders, and I've watched those same riders fall off again and again on babies. It takes a bit of roughness and courage, and at the same time, softness and finesse, to train babies to ride. Just because you can ride all of your trainer's school horses, doesn't mean you'll be able to ride a baby who's trying to balance themselves AND you. I have seen and ridden so many green horses that are poorly trained and have horrible habits because people tried to train them, and realized too late that they couldn't.

And that's just RIDING. Halter and ground work, within the first 2 years, is just as dangerous. Babies behave like babies--wild, erratic behavior. ADD minds, dangerous hooves and no manners. If you can't seem to stay calm when old Miss Clover throws in a crow hop when your riding, forget it.

Babies take a certain amount of athleticism. You have to be able to take a fall--because it's not a question of 'if', but 'when'. And you have to get up and get back on. You can't get scared, you can't have crazy adrenaline running high, and you have to be able to move quickly if on the ground to get out of the way. Many people seem to think that if you just take everything slowly, the baby will never freak out--and I can't stress how UNTRUE that thought is. I am a firm believer in that everyone can not be trainers. A baby, in the hands on the inexperienced, turns into a stubborn, bratty, dangerous animal with hard habits to break.

If you are looking for a pal to go trail riding with, or a horse to do some light competing, I would look for one already broke. If you are calm, atheltic and willingly accept that you ARE going to get hurt and possibly seriously so, get a foal. If you have the time to train a horse 5-6 days a week, get a green horse or a foal. If you don't have that kind of time, or you don't think you'll be able to do it, don't get a foal and leave training to the professionals--a broken bone or a concussion isn't worth wanting a cute baby to grow up with.

Besides, I have three horses--a weanling, and two older geldings. Babies don't give a crap about people in a 'bonding' way. You can form incredible bonds with any horse you get--it's just a romantic notion that one you form with a foal will be somewhat 'better'.

Sorry to sound harsh, but I've had to retrain a lot of horses trained by inexperienced owners, AND bad trainers alike. Training is not a set of steps to take, it is a skill--some people have it, and others don't. And above all--babies can be very, very dangerous.

If you still want to get a foal, I would suggest sending it out to a reputable trainer. You can still grow with it, AND you won't be getting injured.

Green and green makes black and blue!


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Completely agree, JustDressageIt. How many people do you know get a foal, start to train and break it... and then are terrified to take it out of the stall because they don't want to get hurt again?
Not a very nice bond.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

None of this sounds harsh to me...I asked for opinions, and that is what I am getting. I want honest truths. 

I would never be training this foal by myself. It would be in the hands of a trainer, and I would be there. 

The last thing I would ever want to do it get a horse and not properly care for it..there is enough of that going around.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

What about starting with a green broke horse while working with a trainer and boarding with that trainer.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have to disagree with most of the people that have responded. You didn't say you were just going to see how it went, you said you were going to get a trainer. I don't see what could go wrong if you were working under a good trainer. 

How many of you started on green hoses working under a trainer or instuctor?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> How many of you started on green hoses working under a trainer or instuctor?


We did. We had our trainer choose the horse. He then purchased the horse. The horse is boarded at his home. Joshua came with ~60 days of training. He's been with our trainer since July. It's been very nice for us because we've learned about training. We've had a lot of fun installing buttons. 

Our trainer huffed that Joshie was "an arena horse" when he came. He's muscled up and it's been very nice to learn with him. I DO NOT think this is a good idea unless you have a very kind and willing horse and a very, very good trainer.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

my belief is this:

a horse learns everything from its trainer. we also learn from our horses but we have to have that backing behind us before we try to teach our horses anything. 

if you are going to have a trainer that is a much better scenario but still in my mind i think you would be better off getting yourself an older 'been there done that' horse and then after you have much more experience handling and dealing with youngsters you could move on and get yourself a little one. the potential for getting hurt is high enough for people who have experience working with young horses. i shudder to think how the stats change for someone with not a lot of experience and i would hate to see you hurt.

there is no right or wrong decision here though i dont think. if you do get a foal just be safe and make sure you find a _*reputable*_ trainer. the last thing you want is the blind leading the blind


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks everyone for your input! This is a decision that will not have to be made for at least a year. Hopefully I will be much better informed then. I truly wish I could have a horse now, but I know I am not yet knowledgeable.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that it would be okay so long as you are working with a trainer. Although, I wouldn't try anything new with the foal without your trainer present. As far as riding when it gets old enough, I would let a more experienced rider ride for at least for the first couple of months. Sometimes, a young horse will not throw it's first buck until a couple of weeks into training because that is when their back is sore, their mouth is sore, etc. I would hate for a bad experience with a young horse ruin your passion for them. Start riding broke horses and work your way into the younger ones. Good luck.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm going to add my 2¢ here.

I think it would be wise for you to get an older horse at first, maybe one that isn't yet completely finished, but one that is pretty well trained. You'd still be able to train the horse, but the basics would already be down pat.
I got my first horse when I was 19. I had been riding for 11 years, but never owned or trained a horse. I thought it would be great to get a young, green broke horse and train it. And I got just that, a 4 (she had just turned 4, 3 weeks prior) mare, who was green broke and needed quite a bit of training. I thought it was all going to be easy, but it really wasn't. She would buck, rear, spook, run though the bit, wouldn't stop, it was a mess. I was doing all trial and error with her and I ultamitely put her up for sale after she had kicked someone, was dangerous for my BO and her husband to handle, and I had stopped enjoying riding (this was after 1 1/2 years of me training her). My fiance bought me a 15 year old been there, done that qh gelding for my 21st birthday. He wasn't being worked in a few years so he has some kinks, but we're working on it.
I wound up taking my mare down (from being for sale) and have started to work with her again, but I'm taking it easy and not pushing her or myself. This is after she's had several months off, and has settled down quite a bit as well.

Getting my qh gelding was the best thing for me. I have gained my confidence back, I don't have to worry about what he's going to do next, or what he's going to spook at next. I can go on trail rides and have a great time.

I did not, however, work with a trainer, so I'm sure it would have been different.

If you feel you are up for a challenge, a large challenge at that (IMO) and are willing to take your time with the foal, than by all means get a foal and work with a reputable trainer. But if you would like to ride soon after being a horse owner and want to go on trails, go to shows, ect, I would suggest you getting an older horse.


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> How many of you started on green hoses working under a trainer or instuctor?


I did.

I got a four-year-old ex-racer from the people who gave me lessons and they helped me train him. Well, to an extent. They helped me when I was having trouble getting him to do something.

I honestly say that getting a green horse taught me how to actually ride. I had been taking lessons on push-button horses for years before I got him, and he taught me how to actually ride and deal with all things horse-y.

I personally say that if you've got the help, go ahead and train the horse. It's rewarding as can be.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I know what you mean about wanting an amazing bond with a horse...But I've also had experience with finding an amazing bond with a much older (15-20 year old) horse. 
He was one of the horses at my camp, a little POA, and when he came to camp for the first time he was just scared to death but afraid to show it. I basically took him under my wing (since my fellow horse counselor people were terrified of him) and coaxed him out of his shell.
He wasn't push-button at all either. He must have been somebodies show pony or something because he'd do dressage, all on his own and he was always collected. He was also extremely flighty, terrified and very sensitive to everything. He always came through in a crisis though! 
I rode him everyday, every time we rode anywhere, and didn't ride any other hoses unless I was forced. I adored him, he adored me. The second summer, last summer, he came back to camp and I was a horse counselor again. He neighed when he saw me, after a year apart. 
It's so amazing to have a horse want to be with you so bad that when you walk away he watches after you and ignores everything else until you come back. 
I was going to buy him instead of adopting Lacy but he developed some health issues that I really didn't want to have to watch him suffer, then eventually die from and on top of that I really was too big for him since he was a smaller POA.

BUT, I just want to let you know that an older horse can bond with you like you've never seen before and an older horse can teach you so much too. I'd advise you to get an older horse, find one that you absolutely adore and get a foal somewhere farther down the road.

Sorry for how long this is... 

Good Luck!


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks everyone for your input!!


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

I can speak truly from experience. While I did not buy/breed a foal and train it from the ground up (which IMO is much easier than taking a truly green three year old and starting from scratch with a horse who is 800lbs heavier than a foal and even more unpredictable).. 

My Christmas present last year was a very promising green (as in she had been groomed, stood for the farrier, and lead to and from the pasture to the barn, no other formal training whatsoever) filly. I had never worked with a completely green horse before, but had about 7-8 years of experience with horses and foals on my trainers farm. I've ridden and driven her two and three year olds at various stages of their training (even a few who would be considered fairly green broke, but they all had sweet dispositions). I've watched her training and listened to her philosophy basically the whole 7-8 years she had been teaching me to ride. 

Learning to understand horses isn't just about riding them or exploring them, its about observing them. Observing them with trainers, observing them on their own. They are all unique, and no matter how well you handle a horse when its a foal its still going to grow up to have a very unique personality, its true the more you handle them the better they are as they get older, but its been my experience that their personalities as foals tell nothing of the horse they grow in to be. We have a two year old at the barn who as a foal literally dragged me a few hundred yards uphill to go back to the barn, at the time my trainer thought she was going to have her hands full with her.. and she did for awhile.. but once she was weaned she was much calmer and from what I can tell she's pretty pleasurable to work with. (She's been off work for a few months due to a pasture injury... she may not be quite as mentally sound as we think hahahah)

anyway my point is, there is no telling the type of horse your going to embark on if you get it when its six months old.. You could have a very calm and tolerable horse at that age, and once it matures and realizes its strength could be a different animal. 

My filly was a little nuts from the start. I've always considered myself a good rider, my trainer was in full support of me getting this three year old and embarking on the journey.. and up until recently (almost a year later) I doubted myself almost every step of the way. She broke countless sets of cross ties, her cast iron feed tub, pulled me off my gelding when I was ponying her, bucked me off one of the first times I was riding her (it was my third time riding her), sent a hoof toward my head, reared and bucked under saddle countless times.. and in all honesty, she's relatively sane. She's definitely not a beginner horse, but in general training her was not all that difficult compared to some horses (or even colts). Again, I didn't have her first three years to work with her, and I think she would have been a lot more calm and trusting at that point. 

The first maybe 6-8 months of her training had to be about building trust, which I didn't realize at first. I knew she didn't understand why I was doing these things to her, but I thought a lot of it had to do with her disposition... Her instinct, I think, was overpowering her demeanor. She's normally a very curious and sweet horse who loves to show off. She was scared and confused and quite a few times I found myself jumping from rock to rock instead taking the baby steps required to get to each rock. I didn't do anything mentally traumatizing to her, but my ignorance cut us both short of the experience a little bit. As in, we achieved certain milestones negatively when they could have been done so positively. 

Now, I'm in college so I can't ride her as much as I want.. but the last few times I've ridden her she's been amazing. She hasn't lost much, if any, of her training and she's been a lot more levelheaded then her usual somewhat nuts self. I think thats because she's comfortable and understands what I want from her now and we're beginning to form a trust relationship. 

One big trouble you will have, is figuring out how to react to bad behaviors. Like if they kick at you or bite you. Everyone will tell you something different. Some say don't hit them by the mouth, they'll get headshy.. Others say don't hit at all just be aggressive with your tone.. Others are in favor of physical punishment for a physical wrong. In all honesty, I believe it depends on the horse. Some horses are extremely UNsensitive (which is not a word) but could care less if they get hit, will never get headshy.. actually bite for the attention hitting gets them, etc. 

Honestly, occaisionally my gelding will send a little nip my way and I give him a smack on the nose. He doesn't care, he's not head shy and the biting subsides until he gets a little ballsy again (usually days or weeks later). My filly though, is already naturally headshy. I'm sure I could give her a little smack with no change, but a "little" smack defeats the purpose... she would barely feel it and it wouldn't register as a punishment. If I really gave her the smack that would startle her enough to not bite me again, I think she would become even more headshy, so I make a big commotion with my voice and either give a little yank on the lead or hit her barrel or butt which she doesn't mind at much.. but it still registers as "oh i better not do that again.." 

Anyway my point is, there is a lot more to it than it looks. You have to have a LOT of patience. They will do things with no intention of being bad and you get faced with a lot of predicaments... You find yourself taking more steps backwards than forwards a lot of times. If you do it, you have to be able to commit fully, especially with a foal. Foals get feral quickly! They need daily handling, touching, rubbing, grooming, hoof picking, etc. A good breeder will have weaned a foal that already grooms, will stand for a farrier, even clip with clippers and have basic ground manners down. 

The first day I had my mare, I lunged her a little bit (which she never did before, and was surprisingly fine with.. [you'd be surprised how some horses don't get the running-in-a-circle-around-you] she picked up the voice commands quite quickly and I didn't even need a whip (holding up a whip sent her into the fastest semi-gallop she could muster on such a small circle.. no matter how many times I showed her the whip or rubbed her with it, or let her smell it.. now she doesn't mind it as much but if I lash it, she goes!).. anyway I lunged her for a few minutes each way.. then let her loose in the arena and just observed her. She showed off for a long time before I finally caught her. Trotted fancily, galloped, etc. I still have pictures from that day I took of her. 


I'm getting lengthy haha, or I was like 6 paragraphs back. Anyway I think the decision is yours. Before you embark I would suggest getting as much as experience as you can. Ride every type of horse you can, make sure you can ride a buck, a rear (I'm not saying instigate a buck or anything), you can stop a horse trying to gallop away with you (especially if you have trails), your confident in lunging and long-lining (many people don't long-line before they ride, but I wouldn't ride a horse who wasn't at least a decent long-liner.. they learn to hold the bit in their mouth, themselves, basic stopping and turning, three speeds at the trot, voice commands, trust, turning on a rein, etc.)... 

I highly suggest taking long-lining lessons!! I never really did it before I got my mare, but I took a few lessons then I did it with my gelding until I got comfortable.. Long-lining probably saved me from getting bucked off several times... just because she was used to the bit and carrying it in her mouth, she was sound with all kinds of weird equipment on her, she didn't mind side reins or a martingale (I longlined her with a martingale before I rode her with one) you can test a lot of equipment in a bitting harness.. you can tell their personalities, you can teach them the idea of the rail and turning. You can put them in a bitting harness as late yearlings, and by the time you saddle them they can have a good year give or take of steering, stopping, turning, circling, going in straight lines, etc. which you have no idea how much it helps unless your deprived of it. (I had about two-three good months and it still helped a lot, but we would make random turns for no reason or confusion about stopping) 

Anyway I keep diverting. 

My opinion is if its what you want, go for it! Make sure you're ready mentally, physically, emotionally and experience wise for it. You have to have a lot of patience, you have to have the backing of a good trainer. (My trainer gave me a lot of advice and guidance and I had a lesson with her at least once a week.. up to three times a week with my mare.. which helped tremendously) Your going to doubt yourself, so be prepared.  Honestly coming here for advice is sometimes worst than listening to your gut, just because everyone has a different style and a different way of approaching it. It does help as a last resort, but I would listen to your trainer first and foremost. 

Good luck!


----------



## Cruz (Dec 4, 2008)

Hiya,

I know im new here but i have some thoughts on the matter.

I have been riding for only 4 years and not alot of experience with horses, well apart from looking after abused horses and re-backing an older horse.

But i last month bought a 2 and 4 month old horse. Granted she had already done alot of groundwork like had a saddle and bridle on and been lunged etc.

But nevertheless ive already trained her alot like how to stand, follow, be lead properly, respect my space etc. And i love her and training her, i dont know alot but im learning with her. 

i have already lay on her back and she didnt even move a muscle! she can loose jump. (although i never make her jump as shes still growing) i love training her and learning with her and im so glad i dont by a horse already backed because this way i can mould her the way i want without trying to fix someone elses mistakes.

yes ill make mistakes now and then with her but its all a new learning curve and its amazing already seeing her develop and mould. It can get a little frustrating with youngsters but its all part of the fun! you just have to learn to take a deep breath and remember shes still a baby. 

But you also need to learn that even though she is still a baby that you still need a firm hand with them. i find Cruz very easy to train, shes so willing to learn and she so easily accepts things. i thought it would be alot more difficult to train a youngster than what it is! 

She used to barge me when i came in with food or water and in just 2 days it was fixed and now she backs up for her food! 

As far as i see it .... horses are like babies and well mothers dont need to have a teenager to have enough experience to teach and look after a baby do they? they manage even though alot of them are terrofied and dont know what there doing. So as far as im concered its just the same.

It is handy though to have someone that has "been there got the t-shirt" if you need adive and help though.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Cruz, welcome to the forum.

I'm glad you are having good experiences from the 2 foals you have but I need to give you a some warning. You seem to be moving too fast with your little ones. Bitting, saddling them and laying across their backs is way way too early, let alone lunging them.

At this early stage you could be causing more harm then good especially in their growth and bone development.

Just a little advise.


----------



## Cruz (Dec 4, 2008)

I am very carfeul with her, the lunging and tack etc was done before i bought her - not me.

i have lunged her once since i bought her because i was to do it 1nc a month to keep it in her memory and she has never been cantered on a lunge because of her bone and its only 5 minutes each side when i did it in walk and i circle of trot so she remembers the command! lol. 

The rest of the time i just do loose ground work with her like following and sending her away with voice commands etc.

i lay on her back just to put a little pressure of (not full weight) im only 7 stone anyways but only did this to get an idea of what level they had trainer her too as the last owner put a 4 year old on her back!!! 

She has been doing very little, if any work. im very aware of how much of a baby she is and very careful with her.

She is actually on 10 days box rest at the minute due to an accident in the field.  she got attached by other horse and we couldnt stop it  )


----------



## horselover85 (May 13, 2009)

I think a foal for your first horse is a huge risk. The likelihood of you succeeding is extremely low (although not impossible...). If you were to succeed, yes it would be incredible and it is incredible to be first on a horse's back, but you're risking ruining the foal's life, hurting yourself, or anything the other's have mentioned. It's not worth it, in my opinion.
HOWEVER, I think I know what you're getting at with this question, and I think you have some other "special bond options" out there (especially if you're already willing to learn with a trainer). Why don't you look into adopting a rescue horse? Either an OTT standardbred that's been started under saddle, or maybe an older horse that's really calm that's only green broke, or maybe even a well broke horse and teach it something new like driving.
I learned a LOT about riding a horse by having a trainer help me teach a western horse english.
I think green+green can work out if it's the right amount of green. A foal is soooo much work, and if you have a job that doesn't involve being around your foal all day the progress you make will be minimal


----------



## olpe (May 13, 2009)

I also had your thoughts of growing and bonding with a green horse when I was green myself. Believe me, We Humans who think this way might not understand how horses think. Horses are looking for leaders who are confident in whats goin on. I had to learn this the hard way. Also, it might be harder than you think to find a good trainer willing to cater to your wishes. Im not sayin you cant do it. I just wish I would have worked my way down to the youngsters. If anything for safety sake.


----------



## MyPrettyPalomino (Jan 30, 2009)

Everyone and every advice forum that I looked at told me that a green rider shouldn't get a green horse.

But I fell in love(really good bond) with a little 2 yr old filly and I'm training her now, I'm 13 years old and a decent rider but no where near expeirenced. i have people helping me and a very calm, paitent 2 yr old to help me, But if you find a horse that you have a special bond with then I say take the risk!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> Cruz, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I'm glad you are having good experiences from the 2 foals you have but I need to give you a some warning. You seem to be moving too fast with your little ones. Bitting, saddling them and laying across their backs is way way too early, let alone lunging them.
> 
> ...



I think when she said "2 and 4 month horse" she meant one horse that is 2 years and 4 months old - not two foals. I thought the same thing when I read it the first time.

Though I might be wrong there.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

LeahKathleen said:


> I think when she said "2 and 4 month horse" she meant one horse that is 2 years and 4 months old - not two foals. I thought the same thing when I read it the first time.
> 
> Though I might be wrong there.


Looking back at it, I think you are right. Huge difference isn't it!?


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

No kidding, ha ha. At first I was thinking... hm... lunging and saddling and laying on foals? OH DEAR.

A 2 and a half year old is a little bit different, lol.


----------



## Calamity Jane (Mar 16, 2009)

wanderlust said:


> I am asking this question as part hypothetical, part reality. At this point though, mostly hypothetical.





wanderlust said:


> I am a new rider. I am just beginning lessons again after almost 15 years away from horses. I am a voracious reader and have spent years reading about horses, but have spent that time not actually being near horses.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't fight the horse fever. I am more strongly wanting a horse of my own every day.
> 
> ...


Your chances of doing it right depend on whether or not you truly have the patience it takes to do LOTS and I mean LOTS of repetition. 

And whether or not, you are afraid of messing things up. Because, the reality is...no body is perfect. And you will make mistakes. But the difference is, do you learn from them and do you keep common sense so that those mistakes are not physically damaging to the horse or you. 

So...like, for example, that you don't push the horse so far that it rears and flips over. But that you do insist that the horse does what you want without giving the horse a release of pressure that might reward a "wrong" answer that can turn into a bad habit. 

You can't be afraid of messing up. If you are. You can make mistakes that cause bad habits that can be tough to change. 

If you are at all impatient, it won't work. If you wear a watch and think "shouldn't this of been done by now?" or "that's good enough, I'm bored of this. let's just do the next step and see what happens"..... then it's not going to work.

BUT if you are an exceptional listener and you take every detail your trainer says to you (given you find a truly good trainer who has yours and the horse's best interest at heart, who is also not going to rush anything...and I mean NOT rushing anything at all, but baby stepping through it all)..... then, yeah, it can work just fine. 

Look for a trainer who is willing to take the time to go through every single step of training with you. No rush jobs at all. The more details you are aware of, the better life you make for the horse (which is the most important thing. Clear communication for a good partnership)

One of my best clients that I have ever had....was a 53 year old business man who rode a horse when he was 12 and none since. He wanted to get a horse to start himself. He wanted it to count. He got a Mustang from the BLM. A wild Mustang that has never been handled before.:shock: 

Everyone....and I do mean everyone...thought he was crazy and going to die. Everyone was worried about him.:-|

He started out by reading and watching everything he could about Natural Horsmanship (your best bet because it is geared toward newbies. it's got baby steps that are easy to follow with the help of a trainer)....and he started out with Parelli. 

The owner wasn't clear about the part on sensitizing (the use of pressure and the horse looking for the release, being rewarded for that). 

He desensitized the horse a lot. So, when the horse was no longer scared of being touched (he could groom her) he started to teach the horse to give to pressure. Well, the horse said NO (she bucked and charged on a lead line). And so, the owner called me.

I gave him lessons once a week. For 2 hours each lesson. Left him with homework. We baby stepped through everything, leaving no lesson undone. tied up all loose ends. I didn't allow him to progress and I refused to progress til he and the horse were on the same page about how to use pressure and how to use release of pressure. 

This is your most important lesson: Timing (how much pressure to use, and when to use it) and most of all...when to take it away (the release).

After 1 month of once a week, I came over 3 times a week and worked more with the horse as I left the owner with homework, too.... and by the end of the 3rd month, I rode the horse for the first time, and on that same day, I let the owner ride, too. I was that comfortable with the owner's progress and that comfortable with the horse. 

This client has worked hard to understand and has put enough effort into the training that he really was able to learn how to ride on his green broke horse. I rode the horse every day for a few months after that to really get her going....and the owner rode 2-3 times a week, too. 

I trained them both for One Year. It took him the entire year of training, to get to where he could handle the horse by himself without much of my help toward the end of that year. He rode the horse on the side of the road, all over his property up and down hills, etc...

Starting a foal, like you want to do...is a very doable idea....IF you don't make the common mistake of turning the foal into a pushy, resentful of pressure horse by only desensitizing it. 

You MUST treat it like it was a small Horse and that means, teach the foal, from day 1 that you move his (or her) feet. That means, you put your finger on the foal's left hip, the foal should move that hip away from the pressure. Or if you put your finger on his shoulder, same thing, he moves away. Or if you ask him to lead, he doesn't pull you all over the place, you don't allow him to become pushy, but to respect your space. 

Of course, I'm talking about....being very easy with the foal, because of age. But you can do a lot with a foal, regardless. Lots of mini lessons to teach him to give to pressure, so that when he is old enough (4-5 years old) to carry a rider he'll not know that he has the option to buck, bolt, rear, etc.... none of that will come into play....(can you wait that long to ride the horse? yes, some people start to ride at the age of 2 but that is too young. the horse's knees might be closed, but the spine is still developing til the age of 5. so, at least waiting til the horse is 3 with extremely light riding if you're in a hurry to ride....4 is better)......

Sorry for the long post! But I can't just give a yes or no answer to anything. :lol: 

So....yes. You can learn to train a hose from foal to saddle time. As long as you commit to the Time it takes to do it right.

My job as a NH trainer (I specialize in green on green) is to teach people like you to train your own horses. I gave you that one example, but I can give you too many more...some have had their horses since they were born....so, they imprinted the foals and raised them....then when the horse was old enough to ride at closer to 4 years of age, they had called me and we got to work together....and so I can say with confidence, that yes, if you're commited to it....you can train your own horse. It's not rocket science & it doesn't have to be dangerous or a big mess...if you don't allow that to happen....and that means...major patience.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I can relate to you in many respects. I've gone back and forth on this as well after having owned a 3 year old off-track TB, taking a few years off, and indulging myself in countless horse books and training videos since. I decided maybe a foal wasn't my best option, but a young horse under the age of 4 who has at least been trailered, haltered, and leads. Those things make a huge difference for the beginning trainer. And I would say under 4, because the older the habit, the harder to break if there are any vices (and there usually are). A question... have you ever been on a fairly green/tempermental horse? I think it's very important to have experienced their power on their not-so-good days before taking on a project horse. It can be very intimidating and if you're not careful, it can shatter your confidence. I would have to suggest maybe a 1-2 year old. That way, you will have plenty of time to bond on the ground and not feel rushed since a horse shouldn't be under saddle for a bit longer, anyway. They don't have much 'unknown' history prior to you, and habits are more easily broken.

All-in-all, if you were to ask me if a green trainer should take on a project horse, I would have to say that when it comes down to it, it depends on each individual person. Some people are naturally tuned in with animals. We can almost play the part when we're around them, predict what their next moves will be, read their body language, know what they're thinking, have an understanding, and be seen as a trusted 'pack'/'herd' leader. If this is you, then go for it. However, many people out there don't quite have that and it can often be a matter of their nerves getting the best of their instincts.

If you get a young horse, are you planning to keep her on your property? I would also suggest maybe getting him/her a friend. A minihorse or a goat make great companions. Horses can get antsy and neurotic when alone. Getting a companion can reduce the chances of bad behavior. If not keeping the horse on your property, I would definitely sway from getting a foal since the time with it will be depleted.
Wow. That was long. sorry =}


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Calamity Jane said:


> Your chances of doing it right depend on whether or not you truly have the patience it takes to do LOTS and I mean LOTS of repetition.


Except if you are doing something incorrectly, you don't want to continue to do it over and over.


----------



## Calamity Jane (Mar 16, 2009)

Well yeah... that goes without saying, no?


----------

